# Easiest way to feed crickets to my bearded dragon?



## samm72 (Jun 23, 2012)

i have been trying to do it by the tub they come in, but they sometimes escape and i hate them! so are there any easy ways to feed them, like any tubs that are quite long and have a flap or something on and
it is easy to transfer the crickets from the box they come in to this tub? thanks!:2thumb:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

There are cricket keepers (basically a faunarium with tubes) but I used to keep mine in a faunarium. Didn't have any escapees when I used a tallish faunarium, you just tip the whole box of crickets in along with substrate and egg boxes


----------



## samm72 (Jun 23, 2012)

yes i have been looking at these and also the lucky reptile kricket keeper but how do you feed them from the kricket keeper and how do you get them from the tub to the keeper


----------



## danstar33 (Apr 13, 2012)

use some long tweezers or tongs :mf_dribble:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Roll up a piece of paper or card into an appropriately sized tube. They'll hide in there so you can place a finger both ends and flick the tube to get them out once in the viv (if that makes sense)


----------



## samm72 (Jun 23, 2012)

i hate crickets and wouldnt like to go anywhere near them certainly not touch them


----------



## datseika (Jun 13, 2011)

You're probably going to have to face your fears with crickets or at very least get yourself some tweezers and pick them out of the tub with those. A decent size faunarium will prevent any escapes so long as you don't stack the egg boxes too high.


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

easy mode.....

put them in the fridge in the box they came in from where ever you buy.

after 10-15 mins they are so lethargic they barely move.

so then tweezer into the viv or a cricket keeper.


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

get the large kricket keeper. Tip whole box, or 2 or 3 into it. Crickets run into tubes. Remove tubes either upright, or over a box. Shake into beardies mouth. 

easy peasy!


----------



## Mimipeach (Jun 23, 2012)

I am having a simular experience myself as this is my first week of owning a dragon. For me personally, it is getting easier by the day to handle the critters. I move them from larger containers to smaller ones in the garden so I don't let them loose in the house and then use the smaller container to tip them out in the Viv. They dont last long

You should'nt really need to touch them a great deal if you get your system right. I am hoping to not be phased at all by bugs after a few weeks. Thats The plan anyway!


----------



## acathan (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm a relatively new Dragon owner so i'm in no way an expert, but i quickly found a nice system for my crickets.
I simply use 2 of these:
Wilko Fish Tank/Vivarium 10ltr at wilko.com

They can comfortably hold 3-4 of the regular sized tubs each, and In the first one you put the regular sized crickets you need to feed your dragon.
in the second one i buy the size smaller than you need to feed your dragon with, as you get more in them, and allow them to grow for a week. Works out cheaper and is a good starting point for raising them yourself.

In them i put the egg cartons from the tubs you get them in, as well as a toilet roll tube. I also found some little plastic dishes for food and water gel/sponge.
(TIP: if you cant find anything to use, consider using plastic lids from tins of air freshener of Furniture polish, and cut a hole in the side for the crickets to get in and out. Be sure to wash them thoroughly)

For cricket food, i mix All bran cereal and premium cat biscuits (kitten food has more protein) and alfalfa (when i can get it) all crushed up together. I have seen some people use milk powder too. a box of each lasts for months and the black crickets go mental for it.
Each night before bed i also throw in a large leaf of spring greens and the leftover veg the beardie didn't eat.
I store them on top of the viv for heat and they grow quite quickly.

For feeding to the dragon, i simply tip the ones that hide in the toilet roll, into a spare tub that i keep when i buy them, Then i tip some calcium/vits in and give it a good shake with the lid closed. That makes them dizzy and slow and using tweezers, i drop them into the corner of the Viv. With the dragon cornering them, not many get away.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Scrap the crickets and feed locust or dubias (you may not get as many for your money but they are more nutritious). Add some morios to the diet every now and again and a nice, juicy fruit beetle grub (or two) as a treat.

Yum.


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

I've got mine in a faunarium and some 20cm tweezers to grab em with. The big ones for the beardies are fine to grab but the little ones for the crestie are still a bugger! 

I've also got one of these (came with the viv I bought) - Feeding Rock (Cricket feeder) | Swell Reptiles

Throw come calcium in it then plop the crickets in, put it in the viv, then release the plug. Though you still need to pick the crickets up. The tube idea mentioned earlier is brill. Will try that myself!

Once the beardies learn what it is they'll end up waiting by the hole. Only had mine a week and they already know what comes out! Just make sure you catch any loose crickets once the dragons are done :2thumb:


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Start buying locusts instead lol, I find them a lot easier to handle.

I just bought a cheap faunarium and transfer them in to that by just tipping the tub in.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I'm all about the roaches :no1:


----------



## polominto (Jun 24, 2013)

samm72 said:


> i have been trying to do it by the tub they come in, but they sometimes escape and i hate them! so are there any easy ways to feed them, like any tubs that are quite long and have a flap or something on and
> it is easy to transfer the crickets from the box they come in to this tub? thanks!:2thumb:


Well tend to put a bit of calcium dust in a plastic food bag and put the cricket tub in the bag and just open a corner and shake them in like salt n shake crisps them just pour the crickets in


----------



## polominto (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry to write this on here but is there another way to put photos on other than photobuckets it just won't let me copy the url (I'm on a tablet) I wanna share my new viv with you all. My friend makes them for a living now he made me one and I just have to share it with you all


----------



## polominto (Jun 24, 2013)

Check them out on Facebook. TVT Vivariums :2thumb:


----------



## polominto (Jun 24, 2013)

What u think to my new custom made viv? 
Add TVT Vivariums on facebook


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Exo terra cricket pen. Brilliant idea and design


----------



## acathan (Jun 24, 2013)

Mines a bit young for hoppers or locusts at the moment (6 months old) but at what age should i start feeding locusts with mostly veg staple?


----------

